# Computer tips



## lucas (18 January 2009)

Since we use a computer to make money (and post), what tips do you have to keep the thing running smoothly?

Guy I know loses money sometimes all too often 'cos the computer crashes, freezes, sticks, slows to a crawl etc.

I don't have a mac, so I'll offer 10 PC tips:

1. No startup programs, no browser toolbars, as little as possible in the system tray, nothing permanently on the desktop
2. Threatfire and Malwarebytes - trash all the other security/antivirus apps
3. If you use a machine to make money, use another to play with
4. Don't run Registry Cleaners except, if you must, Glary Utilities and ccleaner (definitely don't ever use or run RegCure)
5. No Norton anything anywhere
6. No Vista (it's a money making machine, right?)
7. Some will disagree, but I believe in Windows Update - except for non MS apps
8. You always need at least 15% of the hard drive empty for good performance
9. If you have a friend who can fix your problems but s/he is interstate, use Teamviewer to have him/her remotely get you out of trouble
10. Remember that data is almost always retrievable if you STOP and take it to a guy/gal who knows what he is doing. 

That'll do - over to you...


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 January 2009)

In relation to trading on a computer  I 

-- switch Spyware Doctor off (adware blocker , malware detector, browser guard, keylogger guard, site guard etc.)
-- delete temporary internet files and cookies
-- put a set of recharged batteries in the mouse
-- ensure trading platform functioning correctly (charts and order tickets load and handle minimising/maximising) still get the occasional double or triple bounce out of the task bar.


----------



## Birdster (18 January 2009)

For the serious...

Invest in a modem with multiple Internet connections. I just bought a modem router that supports a USB 3G modem as back-up/fail-safe if your ADSL fails. Its a "Billion 7402GXL" I got off Ebay for $219. Plus $29 a month (approx $1 per day) for the 3G dongle is cheap insurance if I lose my connection at a critical moment.


----------



## ROE (18 January 2009)

Birdster said:


> For the serious...
> 
> Invest in a modem with multiple Internet connections. I just bought a modem router that supports a USB 3G modem as back-up/fail-safe if your ADSL fails. Its a "Billion 7402GXL" I got off Ebay for $219. Plus $29 a month (approx $1 per day) for the 3G dongle is cheap insurance if I lose my connection at a critical moment.





Goes 3G pre-paid internet...pay $129 bucks for 12G and you got a whole year to use it .... that's 35 cents a day .. I just half your insurance premium


----------



## marklar (18 January 2009)

Some points to add in:
1. Keep the OS install "clean", uninstall anything you no longer use
2. Don't use Internet Explorer 6 (the jury is still out on IE7), Firefox + NoScript (and a little patience when using it) will stop most of the junk getting on your machine
3. Don't use Outlook (or Outlook Express), find another mail client (I'm told Thunderbird is pretty good)
4. Set your swap file size values to all be the same (ie. 500mb & 500mb maximum) this stops Windows resizing it on the fly which will slow things down.
5. If you've had your computer for more than 6 months, defragment at least the C: drive.

m.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 January 2009)

lucas said:


> 3. If you use a machine to make money, use another to play with




Best advice so far.

Here's mine.
don't forget to backup regularly all your spreadsheets and trading files and i mean religiously, usb sticks are a cheap as chips now.


----------



## brettc4 (19 January 2009)

I don't agree with all of these tips.

1. there are a number of good Windows Registry cleaners out there, and they do become important.  Most applications do not uninstall cleanly and leave either files and folders on your drive, or a number of registry keys that will neve be used again. All this useless stuffs fills up the registry, making it slower to find stuff when it does need it. You can even Defragment your registry like you can with the Disk.

 2. With broadband speeds and high quotas, caching losses one of it's advantages, it is still quicker than getting it from the site, but not as useful as it used to be, so you could just be filling up your drive with Internet cahce objects which are effectively worthless. Reduce it available size.

3. There are some windows files that are hidden for a reason, and they can make like very difficult if you remove them. SO DONT

4. The best speed improvement is to minimize what gets automatically started when you boot up, and what services automatically run, taking up CPU and memory. For those with a little more daring, from Start -> Run enter 'msconfig' and just look at the 'Services' and 'Startup' tabs. This will show what you open when your boot your machine. If you have the knowledge, speed improvements at boot up and more generally can be made by keeping these to only what is required.

5. Virus Protection is a must.  Even on a MAC this is now recommended.  I personally use AVG 8. Can't beat the price. I Wouldn't touch the norton stuff, too many problems.

6. Spyware it real, try ot get rid of it.  This can happen a couple of ways, programs like Ad-Aware do a reasonable cleaup job, and microsoft even release some malicuous software tools via Windows Update.

7. Speaking of Windows Update, do it.  But it you are naughty and don't have a licensed copy, don't do the Windows Genuine Advantage updates.

8. Firmware is important. Over the years, there will be firmware releases mainly for your motherboard and graphics card. If you have the skill ensure you have the latest for your machine.  Take a backup first.

9. Backups. Always a fun topic. It is amazing how much data has been backed up that people cannot access anymore. With the cheap cost of disk, it is kind of useless backing up to tape, cd or dvd.  I would suggest you buy and external harddrive, it will likely be bigger then the one in your computer.  Set some space aside and backup what you need. 

And we may as well do a tenth.

10. Whatever email client you use, and Microsoft Outlook is fine, especially 2007 if you keep updating the spam filter (Windows update does this), don't open stuff if you don't know who it has come from.  Most viruses travel via email, although more are being delivered via web pages.

 10 B. Some websites are very nasty, you know the ones. The ones you visit late a night when everyone else is asleep.  If you are going to visit them, I recommend you use Firefox with AddBlock plus installed so you can stop pop-ups, adverts and javascript that could do you harm. And never put your credit card details in one.

In fact only enter your Credit card details if the site has ssl protection and a valid certificate.  Even then if your computer is infected with a keylogger, someone still might be able to get your details.

Brett


----------



## mayk (19 January 2009)

brettc4: Sound advice.

One last point for Firefox users. If you use auto-complete options, such as username/password completion on ASF website, try putting a master password. Otherwise any person (logged on to your computer) can see your username/passwords. 

Best safety is to NOT use the auto-complete, but it is handy at times.


----------



## Whiskers (19 January 2009)

lucas said:


> 4. Don't run Registry Cleaners except, if you must, Glary Utilities and ccleaner (definitely don't ever use or run RegCure)




Tend to agree here...



brettc4 said:


> I don't agree with all of these tips.
> 
> 1. there are a number of good Windows Registry cleaners out there, and they do become important.  Most applications do not uninstall cleanly and leave either files and folders on your drive, or a number of registry keys that will neve be used again. All this useless stuffs fills up the registry, making it slower to find stuff when it does need it. You can even Defragment your registry like you can with the Disk.
> 
> Brett




...and also here. I tried a few that were problematic... until I bought Registry Mechanic, which I have had no trouble with (at least so far that I'm aware of).

I find it cleans a lot of those left over bits, it compacts the registry and interfaces well with the full version of Diskkeeper from the third button, 'Optomise your System', to start defrag.

But being no techie, I'm curious what people think are the better Reg cleaners and what damage can be done.



mayk said:


> brettc4: Sound advice.
> 
> One last point for Firefox users. If you use auto-complete options, such as username/password completion on ASF website, try putting a master password. Otherwise any person (logged on to your computer) can see your username/passwords.
> 
> Best safety is to NOT use the auto-complete, but it is handy at times.




Agree here... a bit of a pain at times, but feel it's a small price to make life a bit more difficult for any unauthorised use of the PC.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2009)

Whiskers, I have Registry Mechanic and Spyware Doctor with Anti-virus  both from PC Tools and they do the job very well.One gripe with the full scan on Spy Doc. is it has taken hours to complete and slows computer down.


----------



## lucas (19 January 2009)

Whiskers said:


> I'm curious what people think are the better Reg cleaners and what damage can be done.




Well, there are are schools of thought - just type: "don't use registry cleaners" into Google; read a few and you'll get the idea.

In my view, there are too many cleaners offering to run their comb through your computer's frontal lobe - and half of them can't even spell! It's a great way to have spyware ADDED to your registry! And all this for a split second of convenience. I have seen too many Windows installations fried because of of Reg Cleaners. But if you know what's what (I have given my take on companies I would let rearrange the Registry), you can run your risk.

Certainly though, do a registry backup. To a floppy even.


----------



## mayk (19 January 2009)

lucas said:


> Well, there are are schools of thought - just type: "don't use registry cleaners" into Google; read a few and you'll get the idea.
> 
> In my view, there are too many cleaners offering to run their comb through your computer's frontal lobe - and half of them can't even spell! It's a great way to have spyware ADDED to your registry! And all this for a split second of convenience. I have seen too many Windows installations fried because of of Reg Cleaners. But if you know what's what (I have given my take on companies I would let rearrange the Registry), you can run your risk.
> 
> Certainly though, do a registry backup. To a floppy even.




Agree. It is mostly BS. Don't install software from a company you don't know.


----------



## fodder-oz (20 January 2009)

If you really want to keep your machine clean only install absolute necessary apps like antivirus and anything else used for work.

Also please make sure you update Windows Updates as soon as they are released as there is a lot of nasty security releases been out recently where visiting an effected site will infect your PC.

Use a Virtual PC and have a Virtual Machine running the guest os with an os like Windows XP. THat way you can browse to sites you aren't sure of and install other crap that your not sure of as well. If it gets a virus in the VM Image then you can just delete it or revert the changes that lead to it and it won't affect your main machine.

Thats the cleanest way to run everything especially if you use your work PC for trading, Interent Banking where a trojan or keyboard logger could capture your passwords.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Stan 101 (20 January 2009)

I have a different train of thought to most in this department.

It starts when I first get a new machine. I still only run xp SP2.
1. Do a clean install with the OS on a 20gb partition with a non standard letter assignment (j: drive or similar). When the root directory is not the default C: it can stop some issues straight away as some programmers are very lazy and assume the root partition is always c:\.

2. Load whatever service packs, updates, drivers and the like. Then update your core software. If you don't use it the software often, don't install it at this stage. Change the swap file to a partition other than the root partition.

3. Go into Computer Management > Services and turn off any unneeded services etc. Also make sure no software like Adobe of MS Office is in your startup folder.

4. Check all hardware is running correctly with data paths set to a newly formed data partition then take a disk image and save it somewhere safe.

5. Load any secondary software onto your machine on a partition other than the OS partition. Save all data to a partition other than the one with the OS on it.

This method allows you to have a clean install and be up and running in minutes if your machine is going slow. I can count on one hand the loaded software on my machine that is not used daily. 

Probably the best add on for me is No Script addon for Firefox. That in itself saves me from issues. I do have a free version of AVG antivirus but to be frank never need it. My internet connection is spoofed twice through 2 hardware firewalls. This won't stop a deliberate attack, but it will stop all but the most persistent attackers.

As for registry cleaners. I fel they are all bloatware. If you control what you load on your comuter, you should never need that rubbish, same for software like adaware and the like. If you are needing software like this to clean machines, you need to start looking at how you are picking up all the malace script.

with the above outlined method, if you do have an issue, simply run the mirror and Robert's your Mother's Brother. All your data will still be fine.


cheers,


----------



## awg (20 January 2009)

I have had an attack on one of my PCs that is proving very difficult to overcome.

It appears to be a Trojan... Win32.Zafi.B

This appears to be a new and virulent version of an older virus. ( as per tech sites, a few postings over the last few days)

I cannot detect or delete it with AVG8 or Malawarebytes.

After much Google research, I still cannot detect or delete it manually from my registry.

It makes Firefox almost impossible to use.

PC is used by my kids, but also has much data on that is difficult to backup.

Any hints?

Also a bit of a warning, as it appears the threat level of this Trojan can vary from minor to critical


----------



## bankit (20 January 2009)

Hi awg,

Try this site as I see it mentions Win32 Zafi.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=890830

Bankit


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 January 2009)

Yes AWG on the anti-virus thread. 

Zafi is one the tool scans for too. 



Wysiwyg said:


> If there are some heavy trojans on your `puter then these 2 free scan removalists from Windows are a great addition if the freeby anti-virus aren`t detecting the implants.
> 
> Malicious Software Removal Tool
> 
> ...


----------



## awg (20 January 2009)

bankit said:


> Hi awg,
> 
> Try this site as I see it mentions Win32 Zafi.
> 
> ...






Wysiwyg said:


> Yes AWG on the anti-virus thread.
> 
> Zafi is one the tool scans for too.




thanks folks for the replies...unfortunately, no joy

I dont give up easy

Can someone recommend the best computer nerd forum?

I dont want to re-format


----------



## xyzedarteerf (20 January 2009)

awg said:


> thanks folks for the replies...unfortunately, no joy
> 
> I dont give up easy
> 
> ...




one word - System Restore.


----------



## Stan 101 (21 January 2009)

System restore may not help if that has been infected. MS often takes regular backups and if the last one was made after infection, there will be no help there.

When removing a virus it is often good to turn off the system restore function and then do a clean. If you leave the system restore on, you basically keep a back up of the viral infection..


cheers,


----------



## awg (21 January 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> System restore may not help if that has been infected. MS often takes regular backups and if the last one was made after infection, there will be no help there.
> 
> When removing a virus it is often good to turn off the system restore function and then do a clean. If you leave the system restore on, you basically keep a back up of the viral infection..
> 
> ...





yes thanks, tried all that.

my next step will be using the very lengthy processes shown on this site

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407


----------



## white_crane (29 January 2009)

Try this solution:
http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/virusencyclo/default5.asp?VName=PE_ZAFI.B&VSect=Sn


Many viruses etc. work the same way.  Usually they have a autorun entry in the registry which automatically starts the virus.  If you find that the above does not work, you may have to start Windows in Safe Mode.  This stops any autorun entries from being executed, therefore not starting the virus.  You should then be able to run regedit and remove the autorun entry.


----------



## derty (29 January 2009)

awg said:


> my next step will be using the very lengthy processes shown on this site
> 
> http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407



I managed to get infected with the virtumonde trojan a while ago by clicking on a link to get horse colouring-in pictures for my daughter - go figure. 

Nod32 detected it but couldn't stop the infection. Nod32 couldn't remove it. Spybot and Adaware detected it and went through the cleaning process but could not remove it.

I went through the procedure at MajorGeeks and it worked a treat. 

How did you go awg have you cleaned it?


----------



## MrBurns (29 January 2009)

Always buy a PC from a reliable local who puts them together that way you can take it back if you have problems and you'll always have free phone support.

Try that with Dell or Harvey Norman 

Have an external HD to store copies of your important apps and files they are huge these days so if something goes wrong you can restore from there.

Use MS auto update.


----------



## white_crane (1 February 2009)

Anti-virus programs are only good at telling you that you have virus, nothing more.  And sometimes then they fail.

I fix my own computer problems, including viruses.


----------



## AbundantIncome (2 February 2009)

*Re: Computer tips ... internet*

should we choose the highest speed or is it overrated ???

what's urs ????

trying to keep overhead low especially while learning ..

thanks ...


----------



## OzWaveGuy (2 February 2009)

brettc4 said:


> 8. Firmware is important. Over the years, there will be firmware releases mainly for your motherboard and graphics card. If you have the skill ensure you have the latest for your machine.  Take a backup first.




This is a good one and not obvious to many. I had a machine fail to start  because the flash memory was wiped from an incorrect shutdown. Re-installation of the latest flash utility for that specific motherboard resolved the issue.


----------



## BBand (8 April 2009)

Want to test your computer performance?

Use www.speedtest.net to test the speed of your internet connection to see if you are getting what you pay for

Just hit the black "start test" button at the top middle of the screen

Viola!

This will give you your download/upload speeds


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 April 2009)

derty said:


> I managed to get infected with the virtumonde trojan a while ago by clicking on a link to get horse colouring-in pictures for my daughter - go figure.
> 
> Nod32 detected it but couldn't stop the infection. Nod32 couldn't remove it. Spybot and Adaware detected it and went through the cleaning process but could not remove it.
> 
> ...




Spyware Doctor detects Virtumonde Trojan stored in my Alien Shooter video game.Spyware Doctor removes the Trojan but the game is then  inoperable.
I checked with the Alien Shooter techs. and they say it is a false detection because there are no Trojans in the Alien Shooter game download.Computer runs fine so I just ignore the supposed Virtumonde Trojan virus nowadays.Bit sensitive to anything suspect is the Doctor.


----------



## ck13488 (8 April 2009)

hey guys,
im pretty good with computers and have been able to clean-up any viruses/adware that my family have manage to infect their computer with but my computer became infected lately and it had me stumped. 

google redirected search results to an ad-site, my usb drive was called 'chess' and windows update and AVG 8 wouldnt update. i manually updated AVG and ran a full system scan with the usb drive in but it failed to pick up anything.

this evening i turn on my computer to find that the link checker in AVG now works and google's search results (running firefox btw) are working fine  the problem is avg still wont update automatially and when i try to get windows to update it takes me to IE and a google search page

any ideas?


----------



## white_crane (8 April 2009)

ck13488 said:


> hey guys,
> im pretty good with computers and have been able to clean-up any viruses/adware that my family have manage to infect their computer with but my computer became infected lately and it had me stumped.
> 
> google redirected search results to an ad-site, my usb drive was called 'chess' and windows update and AVG 8 wouldnt update. i manually updated AVG and ran a full system scan with the usb drive in but it failed to pick up anything.
> ...




Sounds like virus activity to me.

Try restarting your computer in "Safe Mode with Networking".  Then see if you can perform an update of avg.  Then run a full scan and see if anything comes up.


----------



## noirua (9 April 2009)

YouTube on widescreen monitors, resizing tools:  http://www.friedbeef.com/?s=resizing&x=7&y=9&=Go


----------



## noirua (9 April 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Spyware Doctor detects Virtumonde Trojan stored in my Alien Shooter video game.Spyware Doctor removes the Trojan but the game is then  inoperable.
> I checked with the Alien Shooter techs. and they say it is a false detection because there are no Trojans in the Alien Shooter game download.Computer runs fine so I just ignore the supposed Virtumonde Trojan virus nowadays.Bit sensitive to anything suspect is the Doctor.



Hi Wysiwyg, The following website "whatthetech" has a very knowledgeable person on your virtumonde trojan, or virtum gend as it's often called. 
http://forums.whatthetech.com/Trojan_Virtumonde_t84564.html


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2009)

ck13488 said:


> hey guys,
> im pretty good with computers and have been able to clean-up any viruses/adware that my family have manage to infect their computer with but my computer became infected lately and it had me stumped.
> 
> google redirected search results to an ad-site, my usb drive was called 'chess' and windows update and AVG 8 wouldnt update. i manually updated AVG and ran a full system scan with the usb drive in but it failed to pick up anything.
> ...





Ok had this last week took me 2 days to work it out - 

Firstly you must have CA Security - 

http://www.ca-securitysoftware.com/au/internet-security.html

I already had the anti virus app but you need the anti spyware part so just get the lot it's worth it.

Anti Spy will find the trojan when you run it but it will reappear almost immediately when you quick scan again, I had to quick scan and quarantine the trojan a number of times in succession before it disappeared, quick scan only takes a few seconds so it's no problem so  - 

quick scan quarantine and quick scan again and quarantine and repeat for however long it takes then eventually you will quick scan and the trojan will be gone.

I tried everthing - all the free apps nothing worked and virus protection doesnt pick it up as it's a Trojan - you need spyware - this was the only thing that picked it up and fixed it - 
After that your PC is protected - it will come back but will be picked up and quarantined before it installs itself. This will also update itself with new data to protect you ongoing.

All other free spyware apps failed for me.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (9 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Always buy a PC from a reliable local who puts them together that way you can take it back if you have problems and you'll always have free phone support.
> 
> Try that with Dell or Harvey Norman
> 
> ...




With my Dell XPS laptop I have 24x7 free phone support, and next business day on-site support - I don't have to go anywhere. I've only had to call once, on a Sunday, no hold time. Try _that_ with your local guy 

Back on topic, my advice is to not take computer advice from a stock trading forum. This thread has some seriously questionable 'tips'.

Now, contradicting that point somewhat, it's really important to understand backups. This is where there is the most potential for pain, yet most people don't spend anywhere near enough time understanding the problem and how to deal with it. Having a copy of some important files on an external disk is not a backup process.

Read The Tao of Backup ( taobackup.com - I'm not allowed to post links yet...). Make sure you click the 'click for more information' links. It's still extremely relevant after almost 12 years because the concepts have not changed. Only the tools to perform backups with.


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2009)

Underpants Gnome said:


> With my Dell XPS laptop I have 24x7 free phone support, and next business day on-site support - I don't have to go anywhere. I've only had to call once, on a Sunday, no hold time. Try _that_ with your local guy
> .




Thats news to me Dell have a shocking reputation in the US, ok they come to you, but what does that cost ????????

If you buy locally you can just take it back to the shop and they fix it, try that with Harvey Norman


----------



## aleckara (9 April 2009)

Easy tips:

1) Use a virtual machine. I can't stress this enough and it is a very flexible solution. Install XP in two Virtual machine files. Have one for normal use and one for trading. In effect you have two machines running in one - for my quad core machine this is brilliant. You can even back up your whole computer by going to the Host OS and simply copying the file. Set it up so that your files are accessed via a network drive to the host OS in one particular folder - that way if you need to restore from a backup your documents are safe  and viruses will only be able to write from this level.

2) Always stay behind firewalls and routers.

3) If you suspect a virus at all with No 1 - refresh from a backup immediately. No loss done.


----------



## CanOz (9 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thats news to me Dell have a shocking reputation in the US, ok they come to you, but what does that cost ????????
> 
> If you buy locally you can just take it back to the shop and they fix it, try that with Harvey Norman




You have the option when you buy a DELL to have the service, its a couple of hundred bucks from memory. 

My boss had his Chinese laptop fixed in Argentina buy DELL, they came to his house with all the parts, fixed it and then left, on a Sunday!

Through out Asia, DELL is renowned for its service.

CanOz


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2009)

CanOz said:


> You have the option when you buy a DELL to have the service, its a couple of hundred bucks from memory.
> 
> My boss had his Chinese laptop fixed in Argentina buy DELL, they came to his house with all the parts, fixed it and then left, on a Sunday!
> 
> ...




$200 per annum ??? if the price is right it might be worth it but most of the time you're ok so if you go for that after 4 years you've paid out enough to buy a new PC, I'd rather get it locally if they're reliable.


----------



## CanOz (9 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> $200 per annum ??? if the price is right it might be worth it but most of the time you're ok so if you go for that after 4 years you've paid out enough to buy a new PC, I'd rather get it locally if they're reliable.




Sure, and to be honest if i lived in Australia now i would build my own, or get a local supplier to help at least.

DELL are our Corporate supplier, so thats why i choose DELL, then i get some free support from our techies here too

The 200 was a once off.

CanOz


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

Not exactly a computer tip but this link will take you to browser speeds.  Interestingly it gives speeds for certaing types of browsing.  Are you using the best browser for the work you do?
http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html


----------



## trainspotter (5 September 2009)

If you tie enough of them together they make really good boat anchors.


----------



## Trevor_S (8 September 2009)

Underpants Gnome said:


> Back on topic, my advice is to not take computer advice from a stock trading forum. This thread has some seriously questionable 'tips'.




Not wrong, some very odd stuff


----------



## Mr J (8 September 2009)

lucas said:


> 3. If you use a machine to make money, use another to play with




This is number one in my opinion.



> With my Dell XPS laptop I have 24x7 free phone support, and next business day on-site support - I don't have to go anywhere. I've only had to call once, on a Sunday, no hold time. Try that with your local guy




Ignore the support altogether, and do it yourself. I believe it's highly beneficial for a man to know his tools well, so I taught myself about computers. Rather than paying for a Dell and warranty, I'd just build 2 myself, but then I'm one of those people who likes doing things, rather than paying other people to do them.



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Not exactly a computer tip but this link will take you to browser speeds. Interestingly it gives speeds for certaing types of browsing. Are you using the best browser for the work you do?




That's a pretty old comparison, I'm sure things have changed substancially.


----------



## disarray (8 September 2009)

Underpants Gnome said:


> With my Dell XPS laptop I have 24x7 free phone support, and next business day on-site support - I don't have to go anywhere. I've only had to call once, on a Sunday, no hold time. Try _that_ with your local guy




your experience with tech support will vary wildly. if you luck out you get a good phone or on-site tech, but its just as likely (or sadly, more likely) you get a complete monkey who makes things worse.


----------



## bigdog (8 November 2018)

My daily posting to ASF NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:

My Yahoo webpage:






I use Firefox and now use "Take a Screenshot"

Right click and select "Take a Screenshot"











to copy click  
	

		
			
		

		
	






I then "paste" into my daily posting NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:


----------



## Skate (8 November 2018)

I'm unsure if there is a question embedded in your post @bigdog but a simpler method would be to use the inbuilt Windows Accessories Snipping Tool.

Choose *Windows Accessories* and tap *Snipping Tool*.

You will be amazed how easy it is to use....

*Where to find Snipping Tool in Windows:*
Snipping tool is only included with Windows 10, Windows 8, Windows 7 and Windows Vista. 

Skate.


----------



## bigdog (8 November 2018)

Skate said:


> I'm unsure if there is a question embedded in your post @bigdog but a simpler method would be to use the inbuilt Windows Accessories Snipping Tool.
> 
> Choose *Windows Accessories* and tap *Snipping Tool*.
> 
> ...




Hi

Snipping Tool is fantastic 

Can be used with Excel, Word. PDF, desktop, photograph, freeze frame of movie and I assume anything you can see on you computer

Fantastic For PDF files, I can snip the whole document and presented with text
-- was doing screen prints and posting to paint, selecting area and pasting  on page by page basis

Computer error messages!

Snipping Tool now added to my taskbar

I was using Snipping Tool for Edge browser on wife's computer

Thank you skate


----------



## Belli (16 May 2021)

An old thread.

One of my kids inadvertently deleted a number of emails they were keeping on family history matters and wondered if I had them and if so could I send them.  I refrained from admonishing them about backups.  However, while I didn't have the actual emails I did have a PDF backup which I sent.  They were curious how I did it and so I'll post the method here just in case others would like to to the same.

It's using Microsof Print to PDF.  Simply select all the relevant emlails and print to a single PDF document.  Use OCR to search the document if need be.


----------



## sptrawler (17 May 2021)

Skate said:


> I'm unsure if there is a question embedded in your post @bigdog but a simpler method would be to use the inbuilt Windows Accessories Snipping Tool.
> 
> Choose *Windows Accessories* and tap *Snipping Tool*.
> 
> ...



Just read this post, thanks for the tip Skate great app.
Tried it out on this cartoon in a newspaper,that cracked me up.


----------

